
Google raises price of YouTube TV, adds sports, Turner - artsandsci
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-alphabet-youtubetv/google-raises-price-of-youtube-tv-adds-sports-turner-idUSKCN1FY1ZP
======
ibdf
Why is "internet tv" just a copy of cable tv? Don't they see that cable is
failing?

The only reason to watch TV nowadays is live sports (and you can get some of
that online), and live news (if you want full opinionated coverage).
Everything else you can get on the internet, with less commercials and less
mula.

Internet TV is only worth it, if it's À la carte. Pick the channels you want
and pay for them. Why pay for channels you will never watch?

